# J.W. Dant Bottle



## rweaver (Jun 13, 2015)

Hi, I just joined this forum minutes ago. I found a bottle today snorkeling in a river that has no seams and the cork stopper top. It says J.W. Dant embossed on the side of it and it is uniquely recessed in a circle on all three sides. I think once its cleaned it will be light green in color. Anybody here that can help me out on how old it is or its value ? My wife loves it. I googled J.W. Dant bottles but none of the bottle images look like this one. I believe its a bourbon whiskey bottle. Thanks.


----------



## deenodean (Jun 13, 2015)

Welcome to the site. A picture of that thing will bring some answers. If you cannot post a picture , email it to me and I will post it for you ...     deenodean@hotmail.com


----------



## goodman1966 (Jun 13, 2015)

Some interesting history on him here. http://www.bourbonenthusi...ic.php?f=17&t=1775 
Mitch


----------



## rweaver (Jun 13, 2015)

Pic would only load 95%.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jun 14, 2015)

Like this one FROM


----------



## deenodean (Jun 14, 2015)

[attachment=image(NN).jpg]
[attachment=image.jpg]


----------



## RED Matthews (Jul 8, 2015)

[h6]Every time I see that - I think the worn got eaten!  RED M.[/h6]


----------



## RED Matthews (Jul 8, 2015)

I have to wonder what the deep push-up in the bottom was for.  I know that ws done to make fly  traps.  I would like to know more about the bottle! Please.  RED Matthews


----------



## RIBottleguy (Jul 8, 2015)

It has the Owens Illinois Glass Co. trademark on the base, which was used from 1929-1954.  Judging by the numbers on the base, it dates to the early 1950s.


----------

